

Ask HN: Time tracking tools? - BadassFractal

Hello folks,<p>I've always wanted to know how much time I actually spend on various work-related activities throughout the day, say programming, reading, studying, side projects and so on, but I've never actually bothered keeping track of such activities in detail. I think that it'd be at the very least interesting to find out how many hours I spent on something on a given week, and I'd like the approximation to be as precise as possible.<p>Are there tools out there that you use or have used that have allowed you to keep track of your hours in a fairly pain-free way and that you could keep up with as time went on? At one point at work we used to keep track of individual hours through pen and paper, but that gets real old real fast and you then have to still input your hours into a spreadsheet somewhere, an overall tedious process.<p>Thank you!
======
Paymo
Have a look at our time tracker Paymo (<http://www.paymo.biz>).

We just released a new beta desktop app that tracks what's going on your
computer and than you can assign that time to projects and tasks at the end of
the day. You can also use the traditional way to track time via a stopwatch.

------
face7hill
I hate time tracking so I created this a couple of weeks ago:

<https://timestreamapp.com>

It's not for everyone (takes a different approach), but it might work for you.

------
eswat
If you’re on OSX you can try out Time Sink. I liked it.

<http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/time-sink/id404363161?mt=12>

------
brianto2010
If you're on Linux, there is worklog. There's a bit of initial setup with
config files, but after you've done that switching tasks is as simple as
(switching to your terminal and) hitting a key.

------
ideamonk
Try Rescue Time

~~~
BadassFractal
Tim Ferris endorses it, should I be concerned?

